# My mom checks my grades online



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

Like all colleges, my profs post my grades online. And my mother being the nosy person that she is, made it her business to find out what my pw is (i have no idea how she did it because i didn't tell her) and checks my grades everyday. 

It's so annoying. Because then we have these long awkward talks where she lectures me about how awful I'm doing. I'm not doing bad btw, she just thinks if i get anything less than an A, i'll end up working at some fast food restaurant for the rest of my life. what can I do so she'll stop doing this?! and talking doesn't work at all because she feels she has the right to do this because she's my mother.

All the conversations lead to arguments between us because I'm just so tired of hearing the same things over and over again. They always end with her storming out of the room and slamming the door, etc. I know she means well and everything but still. I want her to stop doing this.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, that would annoy the living **** out of me. Can you not just change the pw?


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I've sorta gotten used to this over the years b/c my mom's sorta nosey. My mom refuses to help me out financially unless I give her my paswords to my grades, my myspace acount, and my facebook acount so she can keep tabs on me (however, the myspace one is more to keep tabs on my brother and sister and she can't threaten them with money untill they 18 to get there myspace passwords). It doesn't bother me b/c my grades are good, and the stuff I put on myspace and facebook isn't increminating...in fact my mom knows more than what myspace and facebook could tell her.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Can you change the password?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Does she help pay for your college? otherwise I don't see how she thinks it is any of her business. Either way i don't think she should be looking at your grades without your permission. I share my grades with my parents, but things would probably be different if they tried to log onto my account.

I was thinking the same thing as SilentLoner. If you can't change it on your own, maybe you can explain the problem to someone at your college.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That sounds very challenging. I also have experience dealing with ridiculously high expectations from parents, and so I can "feel the annoyance" when reading this.


----------

